# My mom is very ill



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My Mom was admitted to hospital for Congestive Heart Failure. They've told us her kidneys are failing, if she doesn't respond by noon tomorrow they will make her comfortable. My sister and I are in shock. I would appreciate prayers.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Laurie, I am so sorry to hear this. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laurie - I'm so sorry about your mom.:smcry: My mom had a heart attack and then a year later open heart surgery (triple bypass) and valve replacement. Al at age 83! She did very well for years but she did go into Congestive Heart Failure several times but we were able to treat it with medication for quite some time. It's very scary and my mom used to fill up in her abdomen not her lungs (there are two types of CHF). It's really important to get them on lasix to get rid of fluid. Am hoping they can hep her. Sending prayers and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family and especially your Mom.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. They are treating her with Lasik, but since her kidney function is so low, it's not working.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be praying for you, your Mom, and your family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your mom... we'll keep your family in our hearts...

My mom doesn't recognize me any more,I still visit and keep her up on the local things but she will still ask who we are now.... Hard to loose your mom,no matter how old you are...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry -I lost my mom last year and know how difficult it is when they are so very sick. Praying that she remains comfortable in God's hands.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting up prayers for your mom, Laurie. May God give you and your sister strength to be there for her.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Laurie, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom, I went through a similar situation with my Dad six years ago. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Your family will be in our prayers.*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer:rayer:

Laurie -- don't give up. There are so many drugs that they can give in the hospital that will help both the CHF and the kidney failure. Make certain that you get a good cardiologist and a good urologist that can work together on this.

Sending prayers for you Mom and for your family.

And lots of hugs for you. I know you need them. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured the prayers are on the way !!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers and I'm so sorry you are all going through this.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, prayers for your mom and your family.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Saying many prayers.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom! If I can help in any way, you know I am close by...


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your mom! It is a very hard thing to see our parents go through this, and it is tough on us, too. Prayers and hugs to you all!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers that your mom is doing better todayrayer:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Again thanks and I appreciate the support. Unfortunately, she's had a rough few months. She fell in early April and broke her arm near the shoulder, then she got pressure blisters on both heels. Went to rehab and due to the blisters has not been able to walk. In early July she was taken to hospital for the CHF and they found she had MRSA, probably introduced via the blisters that had yet to heal as she is diabetic. It's really been a roller coaster for her. I had just taken all three of the pups to see her last Saturday, we had a great visit. It's shocking at how fast things have turned. The Dr.said Mom hit a wall and hit it fast.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Laurie.:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry..lifting you and your mom in prayer..big hugs..:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laurie - I'm so sorry. It's true for many people who are older or in failing health - one thing happens and there's a terrible chain reaction. It would be hard to get over one thing but then when you're dealing with multiples it's overwhelming. I'm praying for the best for your mom. I know she must be very discouraged but I'm glad that you and the pups visited her. I know that must have made her smile.:grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Laurie, I am so sorry hear this. You and your family are in my prayers. Please us posted on her progress.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about your mom. Special prayers to you and your family for her to feel better asap and a quick recovery!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Laurie -- I'm contuining prayers for your Mom and your family. I know how hard this is.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* I' so sorry, will send some prayers your way!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You are in my heart and prayers.
I do understand your pain my mom has been ill this year.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Laurie, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom and she will be in my prayers.
My Mom is with me from NY, came for a little vacation and ended up with pnemonia, in the hosp for 8 days because they couldn't get her oxygen saturation levels up, put her on Prednisone and she got Prednisone psychosis from it. The day after her discharge I had to bring her back for a biopsy of her temporal artery, (long story), she is incontinent now both ends :w00t: and total care. She has been here a month and it's been a nightmare for her and me. but I am blessed to have her :wub:.
It sounds like your mom has been through the ringer. I hope and pray for all of you that she pulls through this. I don't know how old your Mom is.., mine will be 89 in Nov.. 
Try to take care of yourself too.It is and emotional rollarcoaster and physically exhausting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Laurie, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom and she will be in my prayers.
> My Mom is with me from NY, came for a little vacation and ended up with pnemonia, in the hosp for 8 days because they couldn't get her oxygen saturation levels up, put her on Prednisone and she got Prednisone psychosis from it. The day after her discharge I had to bring her back for a biopsy of her temporal artery, (long story), she is incontinent now both ends :w00t: and total care. She has been here a month and it's been a nightmare for her and me. but I am blessed to have her :wub:.
> It sounds like your mom has been through the ringer. I hope and pray for all of you that she pulls through this. I don't know how old your Mom is.., mine will be 89 in Nov..
> Try to take care of yourself too.It is and emotional rollarcoaster and physically exhausting.


Michelle - I'm so sorry about your mom too. :huh: It's the hardest thing taking care of our parents...Jim and I had it with three of our parents. It was years of a lot of stress and tough decisions. Sending you hugs and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

So sorry that your mother's health is failing so quickly. My heart goes out to you. She'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Laurie, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just saw this now Laurie. . . I pray you will find strength for today---just do one day at a time. It is enough. May God go before you and your mom & sister. It is always hard to know exactly how to pray, but I will simply ask God to meet you in your needs.
Big hug.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry that you all are on the journey of CHF. I know it well, as that is what we lost my Daddy to (at age 57). It is an evil disease to be sure. I am lifting up a prayer for peace and comfort for you all. If you need to talk, feel free to message me. Big hugs.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

You ladies are all so wonderful. I know many of you have been through illnesses in your families. It's so comforting to have your prayers and reassurances. The BPAP was removed yesterday as well as all preventative meds, as they said it was as good as it was ever going to be. She would not want to live in that condition. Currently, all of her vitals are strong.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping and praying, that her conditions begins to improve, and she amazes the Dr.'s with a recovery!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You and your family are still in my prayers.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Laurie, you and your family have been and continue to be my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, just checking to see how your Mom is doing. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continued prayers for your mom.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

With God all things are possible....keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Continued prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Continuing prayers for your mom and your family.


----------

